# "Tuned" Rohloff shifter



## swalters (May 21, 2004)

Hello,

Any one ridden the Rohloff shifter made by Tune? Any better or more durable than the original?

Thanks,

Stephen


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure but I think the Tune-d Rohloff hubs are simply regular hubs with anodized shells. I'm not sure if you can easily get your hands on one unless you buy an Endorfin bike.

http://www.endorfinbikes.co.uk/rohloff.htm


----------



## swalters (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks - I was wondering about the Tune*

shifter only - didn;t know if it was any smoother than the original.

Thanks again,

Stephen


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Sorry. I missed the "shifter" part.

Looking at the shifter bodies, the Tune does look a little different. I don't know how it could be much better. The Rohloff shifter is simply a cable puller. The actual shifting (indexing) occurs at the hub.

https://www.bikemagic.com/news/images/euro08-tune-hi.jpg

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/rohloff/images/rl8200.jpg

One ad indicates that the Tune may have some better features. Maybe lighter weight, easier cable installation. I'm not sure.

https://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=en&pid=11563

One improvement that I'd like to see is clearer numbers so I know what gear I'm in at a glance. Below are links to a Rewel shifter that looks to be titanium with a quarter and half grip option, and a Rohloff shifter that has a full length grip shifter much like the throttle of a motorcycle.

https://www.rewelbikes.com/DE/prodotti.asp?IDCategoria=13

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/...TI/Imperial-Rohloff-Drehgriff-Set::12413.html


----------



## swalters (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks for additonal links*

I will look at the other shifters as well. I agree that the shifter is quite simple and perhaps difficult to improve. The Tune is 38g - I'm not sure what the original weighs. I'm just about to replace my Alligator iLink cables, so I thought I would check out several other shifters.

Thanks again,

Stephen


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

swalters said:


> I will look at the other shifters as well. I agree that the shifter is quite simple and perhaps difficult to improve. The Tune is 38g - I'm not sure what the original weighs. I'm just about to replace my Alligator iLink cables, so I thought I would check out several other shifters.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Stephen


Rohloff lists their shifter at 120g, but don't think that's a direct comparison. I'm pretty sure the Tune doesn't include the rubber shift nob. Also is the shift cables and/or housing included in either of those weights? I don't know. Riding a Rohloff, I'm obviously not a weight weenie.

I'm most intrigued by the Toxoholic full grip shifter. I think there is enough play in the cables and stiffness in the indexing to avoid miss shifts. My concern is if there is going to be a lot of play in the grip, making you feel like you don't have a solid connection with the handlebar.

I found this just in case you want to go old school. http://www.minortriad.com/twist.html

Let us know what you pick and how you like it. How do you like the Alligator iLink? Better shifting?


----------



## swalters (May 21, 2004)

*Yeah, I didn;t become a weight weenie*

until after I bought the Rohloff. I did manage to get my Rohloff installed Ellsworth id to 24.5 lbs, however : )

I might post regarding these shifters to see who rides one. I was thinking the Rewel 3/4-1/2would be nice. I always feel like I have to move my hand in too much when I shift.

I'm not thinking the Rohloff shifter would include cables at 120g - I'm not sure. I will wait for the email replies from the shifter companies. One thing is for sure, they aren't cheap!

It's funny. I've searched for all sorts of aftermarket Rohloff stuff in the past with no luck. This week alone I've found some great stuff. I just order a 16t titanium rear cog.

Stephen


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

A 24.5 pound Rohloffed Id? I'd really like to see your bike and learn about the build. Do you have any pictures posted? How about a build list? I'm very impressed.

I think the English Rohloff forum went kaputt. You can learn a lot more about Rohloff if you speak German.

http://www.razyboard.com/system/user_rohloffforum.html


----------



## swalters (May 21, 2004)

*Here is the part list, and I will post pic ........*

next week when I am back in town.

It has been a while since I last looked at some of the parts, so some of the model #s etc. could be off. I will correct when I post a pic.

1. 2003/4 Ellsworth id (all linkage and pivot bolts replaced with Ti).
** all bike/component bolts either alloy or Ti
** Pushed Fox RP3 - the lightest they had 3 years ago - I will check to be sure when I return home.
2. Hope Mono-Mini brakes - carbon levers/Alligator iLink cables/Ti rotor bolts ft/r
** just ordered Scrub rotor for ft and swisstop pads ft/r 
3. Easton Carbon Bars (Monkeylite SL, I believe )
4. Extralite foam grips
5. Stan's Olympic Rims with DT Revolution spokes/nipples, w/out rubber rim strip, Stan's sealant (2 oz in each or so)
6. Racing Ralphs front (2.25 larger) and rear (2.2/1 smaller) - no Snakebite or other heavy material.
7. Maverick Duc32 front fork/hub
8. SLR carbon seat w/ Extralite post and clamp
9. Lightening Carbon Cranks with ceramic bearings / Sugino 36t ring/Ti bolts (no pins/ramps)
10. Cooks Bro. Candy quad Ti 
11. Chris King headset (Ti bolt)
12. 16t Ti rear cog.
13. Wipperman chain

Did I miss anything? Pics to follow shortly.

Stephen


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

swalters said:


> next week when I am back in town.
> 
> It has been a while since I last looked at some of the parts, so some of the model #s etc. could be off. I will correct when I post a pic.
> 
> ...


Intersting. I'm not an expert with all the different frames and components but it seems like it's a relatively heavy duty big travel frame with lightweight cross country components. Is the frame overkill for the trails you ride or are those Olympic rims tougher than I think?


----------



## swalters (May 21, 2004)

*Well, you are right to an extent ..*

I actually chose the id frame because I have some severe back problems. I though the frame would absorb more than some of the extremely light frames.

That being said, the id really is not that heavy. The Ellsworth Truth, their lightest bike, is only 1/4 lbs heavier. The id, in my opinion, is really a lighter all mountain bike and not that heavy duty. Consequently, is is not overkill for my riding. Additionally, I ride in rocky, mountain laden Wyoming, so I have steep downhills etc. - the id is definitely not over kill. In truth, I probably could ride a lighter frame - I've been giving it some thought lately.

Stephen


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

It sounds like you made a good decision. 1/4 pound is a reasonable compromise for a little added comfort. I'm just surprised how much weight you were able to peel off with other components. Too bad there aren't Ti tidbits to lighten the Rohloff.


----------

